# Turning power back on 3 phase



## jar546 (Oct 5, 2013)

Power had been disconnected and the poco required an inspection before they will provide power back to this building.  When they called we told them the grounding system and bonding for the service had to be updated along with having an electrician check the connections and markings.  They applied for a permit then called for inspection.  We failed them for not having any grounding system at all and for having the high leg improperly marked, AND they did not know what voltage the system was.When they called for reinspection we found this cute little 3' ground rod we pulled out of the ground and this:

View attachment 1962


View attachment 1963


View attachment 1964


View attachment 1965


View attachment 1962


View attachment 1963


View attachment 1964


View attachment 1965


/monthly_2013_10/image.jpg.9cba52dc5d43d7df7274fb366fa1d95f.jpg

/monthly_2013_10/image.jpg.f175a2ca03750c7e2df6d307864dfda4.jpg

/monthly_2013_10/image.jpg.6ae508359e4d8dad7b3fee46e6e1117f.jpg

/monthly_2013_10/image.jpg.6ecacec7242f02d821b759ab970cad04.jpg


----------



## RJJ (Oct 6, 2013)

Wonders never stop to amaze me.


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 6, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> AND they did not know what voltage the system was.


Thats just plain scary!


----------



## fiddler (Oct 8, 2013)

Glad to see I'm not the only one out there reguiring updated grounding and bonding for reintro's


----------



## ICE (Oct 8, 2013)

If I found a 3' rod and they didn't know what the voltage is, I would void the permit and tell the owner to hire a different contractor.


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 8, 2013)

Pic 4 shows an overhead service drop, any electrician worth his salt could look up and see big tranny, little tranny. 240 delta high leg, no tester needed.


----------



## BSSTG (Oct 8, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> If I found a 3' rod and they didn't know what the voltage is, I would void the permit and tell the owner to hire a different contractor.


Greetings,

That's just plain fraudulent. I would report them to TDLR and file a formal complaint. Then I would be on the lookout for those gents and attempt to catch them working. Surely their license, if they have one, came out of a Crackerjack box. On the other hand, that's why we have jobs too!

BSSTG


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 9, 2013)

They were framers. We're geniuses, especially when it comes to electric.

Sometimes sacrificing a goat will appease the electrical gods to make power.

Brent


----------



## jar546 (Oct 9, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Pic 4 shows an overhead service drop, any electrician worth his salt could look up and see big tranny, little tranny. 240 delta high leg, no tester needed.


Are these the trannies you are talking about?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 909


View attachment 909


/monthly_2013_10/572953ceb5c07_ScreenShot2013-10-09at9.01.13AM.jpg.3c61f8f6ce4d17dc98f5880c2a0e5182.jpg


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 9, 2013)

Starting a pool, 5 dollar buy in.

How long was jar on the computer trying to find JUST the right tranny image?

I say a year and a half min.

Brent


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 9, 2013)

Good lunch time chuckle right there


----------



## rshuey (Oct 9, 2013)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Starting a pool, 5 dollar buy in. How long was jar on the computer trying to find JUST the right tranny image?
> 
> I say a year and a half min.
> 
> Brent


i figured he had it on his phone. Pic from last weekend....lol


----------



## jar546 (Oct 9, 2013)

You guys suck.   

BTW, about 5 minutes of searching google images.  Brent owes me some money


----------



## Wayne (Oct 10, 2013)

Those are big and little trannies.


----------

